# curly coated new zealands?



## bucknercrestfarm (Aug 31, 2011)

I went to this rabbitry to buy a champange and walked out with 6 curly coated new zealands plus the champange. they are soo odd! beautiful plush coats they look like poodles she swares up and down they are pure bred and they are unbelievable large but not big boned hence why i walked out with 6  are ther curly coated new zealands?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 31, 2011)

pics?   Are they all from one litter?  Did you see the parents or any other litters with this trait?  And are they registered?


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Aug 31, 2011)

No there from diffrent litters i got two does from one litter two jr bucks from a diffrent litter and two jr does unrelatted she had lots of curlys and a few straight coats at first i thought they were altex but she said no they were new zealands shes not a show breeder she raises for meat she just took them over from her son.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe they have this breed in them.  Found this.  



> The Astrex rabbit is any breed or variety of rabbit that *displays curly or wavy textured fur - similar to that of a Teddy Guinea Pig (cavy), a poodle dog*, or a Rex rat, or an Astrex mouse.
> 
> In researching this coat variation, we've found that most breeders cull this type out, as the breeder is generally under the belief that this is not the fur type they are striving for (if they are attempting to breed showable Rex, mini rex, Harlequin, etc).


Interesting.  Hope you post some pictures.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Sep 1, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Maybe they have this breed in them.  Found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, so interesting! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 1, 2011)

Seen in rexes.  Depending on what they have used in the NZ breeding program ... especially if the babies are broken patterned or date back to brokens ... you will occassionally see this.  In the creation of the broken pattern NZ 2 breeds were used... Rex & satin.  Both gave a unique quality to the coat along with the broken pattern.  Careful culling and breeding was then done with full NZs to get the proper/desired coat back.  But on occassion you see it pop up.   Even if they are full whites or blacks, there may be a broken back there brining forward this rex style quality.As for pedigress ... remember they are created by people and not always correct!  The animals creating the trait could be back on the generations you don't see.

The coat is interesting.  Have seen it before in broken NZs


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 1, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Seen in rexes.  Depending on what they have used in the NZ breeding program ... especially if the babies are broken patterned or date back to brokens ... you will occassionally see this.  In the creation of the broken pattern NZ 2 breeds were used... Rex & satin.  Both gave a unique quality to the coat along with the broken pattern.  Careful culling and breeding was then done with full NZs to get the proper/desired coat back.  But on occassion you see it pop up.   Even if they are full whites or blacks, there may be a broken back there brining forward this rex style quality.As for pedigress ... remember they are created by people and not always correct!  The animals creating the trait could be back on the generations you don't see.
> 
> The coat is interesting.  Have seen it before in broken NZs


Could you explain what you mean by broken pattern?  Do mean when other shades breaks through a solid color?  Just curious.  Appreciate the reply.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 2, 2011)

An animal that is broken pattern is, often, a white based animal with a spots or a pattern of a different color... like dals in dogs!  In ARBA a broken pattern can be spotted (like dals) or blanketed (heavier distinct marked animal).  When the broken pattern NZ was created they used the standard rex or standard satin breeds.  Both had broken patterns accepted by ARBA and similar body styles.  They just had to breed away from the coat to get the animal wanted.  The broken pattern in NZ was finally accepted almost 2 years ago, but has been in the works for over a decade.  In New Zealands, currently, broken blacks and broken reds are showable.  The blue is in the works, but has not passed the COD process for ARBA.  The below pix are very young ... about 6 weeks ...  Hope this helps ... 

This is a spotted pattern in NZ (black).. you can see the distinct spotting 






This is a blanket pattern in NZ (black) ... the heavy even markings on both sides ... looks like somebody threw a blakie on him!





Here is a side shot of a blanket pattern (blue this time).  If you were to pelt this animal you would see a mirror image on the other side (he is still in our barn!)


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 2, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> An animal that is broken pattern is, often, a white based animal with a spots or a pattern of a different color... like dals in dogs!  In ARBA a broken pattern can be spotted (like dals) or blanketed (heavier distinct marked animal).  When the broken pattern NZ was created they used the standard rex or standard satin breeds.  Both had broken patterns accepted by ARBA and similar body styles.  They just had to breed away from the coat to get the animal wanted.  The broken pattern in NZ was finally accepted almost 2 years ago, but has been in the works for over a decade.  In New Zealands, currently, broken blacks and broken reds are showable.  The blue is in the works, but has not passed the COD process for ARBA.


Thanks for the reply.  Wishing you success in the "Blue" passing the COD process to become a standard for ARBA.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 2, 2011)

Blues are coming.  Unfortunately they failed the COD process last fall (held by a couple in the midwest).  So a new breeder is taking the gauntlet and running ... we have hopes!  Meanwhile we will keep working on them.The color is truly unique to see in a NZ.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 2, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Blues are coming.  Unfortunately they failed the COD process last fall (held by a couple in the midwest).  So a new breeder is taking the gauntlet and running ... we have hopes!  Meanwhile we will keep working on them.The color is truly unique to see in a NZ.


X2 on the color being unique.  Thanks for updating your previous post showing pictures of what you were explaining.  Impressive last picture.   Glad to hear someone else is taking the gauntlet and running.  Definitely should be considered by ARBA.  Wishing them luck and please keep us posted.  Would love to hear if you are finally successful.


----------

